# Day 1 - success!



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

My new drain cleaning tools arrived yesterday afternoon.
So today I ventured into uncharted waters. 2- floor drains, a laundry sink and camera a wc.
The floor drains went very slick, both were full of leaves and silt as a water main broke 2 nights ago and flooded their basements(still not sure where the leaves came from) then a laundry sink on the same street came over when I was doing the floor drains. The fd were for insurance so I don't feel bad charging a 2 hr min as quoted. The laundry sink I gave the guy a break and did it for a case of beer. In all those 3 took 20mins. Then I camera a drain at a furniture store that had the bathroom out of order for a year as he had snaked the drain a hundred times. So I camerad for half hour, all clean, then tipped the toilet back to get the wax off and a huge grossness sticking out the bottom, I turned my head and reached in through a bag and felt a nail or something covered n toiletries. I got it out reset the toilet and works good as new.
Glad no one was around to see that one. Lol. Made me laugh.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Not bad for a first day!

I think to give someone a break on your first day is OK, but avoid the temptation in the future.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

SewerRat said:


> Not bad for a first day!
> 
> I think to give someone a break on your first day is OK, but avoid the temptation in the future.


Depends on what flavor beer he got .

http://most-expensive.net/most-expensive-beer

*Crown Ambassador*: This bottle sells for $91 is considered on the expensive side. The beer is manufactured by Fosters which is thinking to sell out the limited editions of this beer to boost the image of premium lagers.http://mytop10list.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/crown-ambassador.jpg


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

Thats the thing about charging flat rates for sewer cleaning sometimes you make REALLY good money and sometimes you work really hard for your money.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

Another great day. Left my phone in my van last night and missed a killer one, for the city, kick myself for that. Today got a quick one with my k45 . That thing is awesome. Im gonna start guerilla advertising next week !


----------

